# Experience of using Global Visas immigration specialists



## mel2102 (Nov 16, 2012)

I have dual citizenship S.A/U.K and have been living in the U.K for nearly 18 years. My British partner is looking to gain a permanent residence permit for us to move back to KwaZulu Natal in the first quarter of 2014.

He recently got a quote from Global Visas of £900 + VAT to assist with applying for the visa including shipping a container back to S.A and they also said they can assist with getting cheaper airfares.

I'd like to hear from anyone who has used Global Visas and what they thought of their service - good or bad. Or if anyone can recommend another company?

I was initially thinking of doing it all myself but the further I get down the line with research and the more confused I become, I wonder if using an agency is worth it in terms of less hassle and stress?

Thanks in advance
Melanie


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

mel2102 said:


> I have dual citizenship S.A/U.K and have been living in the U.K for nearly 18 years. My British partner is looking to gain a permanent residence permit for us to move back to KwaZulu Natal in the first quarter of 2014.
> 
> He recently got a quote from Global Visas of £900 + VAT to assist with applying for the visa including shipping a container back to S.A and they also said they can assist with getting cheaper airfares.
> 
> ...


I have no experience with them but from my experience and I think a lot others on this forum, I would rather go with an immigration lawyer instead of a visa company. In SA immigration lawyers charge around R15000 for a PR application. If you want to go that route let me know and I can give you the name of the lawyers that I am using here. They are very good


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

mel2102 said:


> I have dual citizenship S.A/U.K and have been living in the U.K for nearly 18 years. My British partner is looking to gain a permanent residence permit for us to move back to KwaZulu Natal in the first quarter of 2014.
> 
> He recently got a quote from Global Visas of £900 + VAT to assist with applying for the visa including shipping a container back to S.A and they also said they can assist with getting cheaper airfares.
> 
> ...


Do NOT use them!!! I had an awful experience with them!! I was promised a refund it never came. I even took it to my lawyers. Then went on for about 6 months. It never came. Once you pay they NEVER answer their phones and they vanish. They are most unhelpful. Please do some googling and you will see that other people that have had the same problem.

You don't need an agency. You can do it all yourself. If you do want some help I agree follow Saartjie good advice.


----------



## mel2102 (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks for letting me know. I had actually googled them before your replied, hadn't thought to do that first, and already decided against using them.

Saartjie, I'll pm you to get the details of the lawyer you're using.

Thanks
Melanie


----------



## mel2102 (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi Saartjie

Not sure this forum allows personal messagin. If you could give me the name of your lawyer that would be great. Are they in London?

Thanks
Melanie


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

mel2102 said:


> Hi Saartjie
> 
> Not sure this forum allows personal messagin. If you could give me the name of your lawyer that would be great. Are they in London?
> 
> ...


Hi Melanie,

No they are in Cape Town but I know they assist many with applications whilst still in their home country. They are called Eisenberg and Associates. If you google you will find them. I can highly recommend.


----------



## mel2102 (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks Saartjie. I've decided to try and do it on my own.


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

mel2102 said:


> Thanks Saartjie. I've decided to try and do it on my own.


As you are applying from the UK I think you could try to do it on your own. Just remember to get all your documents in order before you go. If there is one document missing they will not accept the application, they are super strict with this. Also remember to take certified copies of everything so that you can keep as many originals as possible. You might need those if you have to make further applications or if HA loses your paperwork which has happended to me on several occasions.


----------



## mel2102 (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks again Saartjie. If you don't have the correct docs do you go to the "back of the queue" again and have to wait for another appointment? 

According to what I can glean from the s.a high comm website the only document which would need to be sent to the Apostille service for legal verification would be my partners divorce certificate. I thought you'd show your passport and birth certificate in person at the interview. The X-ray and medical clearance would be given as originals. 

I can't work out if, as he's my partner, I'd need to provide an affidavit of support. It isn't clear. I also can't see downloadable forms on the website for doctors to fill in for the medical and X-ray. So when I approached 2 clinics to do it they say they need forms. I can find forms on the USA site but have no idea if theyre accepted in London? So we go on....... I've gone full circle now back to thinking that help is needed to get answers from experts. 

There's a lot that isn't clear and it's impossible to speak to anyone at the commission. 

Thanks melanie


----------



## mel2102 (Nov 16, 2012)

P.s. I've decided to enlist breytenbachs for peace of mind. 

They've quoted the equivalent of £700 to assist. 

Thanks for your help. This is a great forum and resource. 

Melanie


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

mel2102 said:


> P.s. I've decided to enlist breytenbachs for peace of mind.
> 
> They've quoted the equivalent of £700 to assist.
> 
> ...


I think this is a good idea. Breytenbachs are ok to use, not the best but definitely ok. It will be a much less stressful experience for you if you get help with this because it is a hassle. There are a lot of documents to produce and if they are not happy they will send you away and you will have to go to the back of the line for an appointment.


----------



## mel2102 (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks Saartjie. You say ok but not the best. Who, in your opinion, are the best?

Thanks Melanie


----------



## Sara-J (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi Mel2102,

I am currently using Global Visas to apply for LPP. My application was processed once I was already in SA on a tourist (3 month) visa. I landed here on 4th October and my application was completed and sent off approximately 4 weeks later. My case manager from Global Visas said I should have an answer by the end of November and I am still waiting. This is not due to any fault of Global Visas. My case manager does try to chase this up once a week but the High Court will not say anything further other than it is still being processed.

I did start to panic as my tourist visa runs out 1st January but I have been told as long as my visa application is being processed I can legally stay in the country.

I have found Global Visas very helpful so far. They helped explain every part of the application as there was many forms/affidavits/medical/radiological documents that needed completing and it helped take away some of the stress


----------



## mel2102 (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks for the information - it's good to hear good feedback - and best of luck with your application. I take it you're using Global Visas in S.A? I've heard not great things about applying once you're in the country so I'm trying to do it all from London. What is a LPP please? Life Partner Permit?


----------



## Sara-J (Dec 12, 2012)

Yes its the Life Partner Permit. I got advised from 2 different companies to apply once I was here. That way I didn't have to wait around in the UK as it can take a long time for the visa to be approved and I did not want to be away from my partner any longer than necessary.

I was also informed the medical and radiological things would be cheaper here. Also as my partner and I had not officially lived together before we wanted to have both our names on a rental agreement as soon as possible so we could start collating as much evidence as possible about our relationship.


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

mel2102 said:


> Thanks Saartjie. You say ok but not the best. Who, in your opinion, are the best?
> 
> Thanks Melanie


I personally would rather use a firm that specialises in SA immigration only. The firm I use in Cape Town are very good at what they do.


----------



## mel2102 (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks, yes I remember you did mention them before, however, you also mentioned that they cost the equivalent of around £1250 - £1500 [R15,000]and that is really a lot when you consider you have to add all the additional costs on top of that [for medicals, x-rays, apostille docs etc]. Guesstimate would be around £2,000 for the whole process. I know you "gets what you pays for" but this is a bit more than I can afford. Breytenbachs have quoted a fixed fee of R7,500. Are your guys helpful over the phone ie. if I give them a call to check them out and ask how much they charge?


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

mel2102 said:


> Thanks, yes I remember you did mention them before, however, you also mentioned that they cost the equivalent of around £1250 - £1500 [R15,000]and that is really a lot when you consider you have to add all the additional costs on top of that [for medicals, x-rays, apostille docs etc]. Guesstimate would be around £2,000 for the whole process. I know you "gets what you pays for" but this is a bit more than I can afford. Breytenbachs have quoted a fixed fee of R7,500. Are your guys helpful over the phone ie. if I give them a call to check them out and ask how much they charge?


Yes I agree it is a lot. I guess after having gone through a 10 month wait for my TR (trying to do it myself) R15000 seemed a small price to pay due to the circumstances. The good thing about them is that they always have time to speak to me and I get instant responses to my emails and that gives me comfort. When lawyers do not respond it can be terribly frustrating (first rule of law school: always get back to your client). For my latest TR application they charged me R5,500 which was not too bad I think. My xrays here cost R400 and apart from that I have not paid anything else on top of their fees.


----------



## Sara-J (Dec 12, 2012)

Woohooo, just had a call from my case manager and she has said my Life Partner Visa has been approved. I shall feel better once its in my hands but im so relieved!


----------



## concord (Jan 9, 2012)

Sara-J said:


> Woohooo, just had a call from my case manager and she has said my Life Partner Visa has been approved. I shall feel better once its in my hands but im so relieved!


 Congratulations! So does it mean that the permit is ready and on its way to Joburg or that they received your papers and everything was correct but you'll have to wait till they process the application? I hope the first!


----------



## Sara-J (Dec 12, 2012)

concord said:


> Congratulations! So does it mean that the permit is ready and on its way to Joburg or that they received your papers and everything was correct but you'll have to wait till they process the application? I hope the first!


The first! Well my case manager needs my passport so she can collect it and send it to me, but all has been approved and I can stay. I'm so relieved, feels like we can really start living our life together now


----------



## concord (Jan 9, 2012)

Sara-J said:


> The first! Well my case manager needs my passport so she can collect it and send it to me, but all has been approved and I can stay. I'm so relieved, feels like we can really start living our life together now


 Then congratulations again! That's good news!


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

Received 'my' Home Affairs sms yesterday that my application has been finalised and that I can collect the outcome in 5 working days. Now, I don't know if this is my PR or if it is my new work endorsement for my new passport. I think somehow that it is the latter which is less exciting but still a step in the right direction I guess. I used to be so excited when I got these messages but this has been going on for over two years now and after a multitude of permits applied for and received, somehow the excitement has been replaced with indifference...


----------

